# No country for young men teaser



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm working on a movie based on out last trip to tignes about 3 weeks ago. I have put together a little teaser and wondered if anyone would like to see it. 

Tignes 2012 Teaser.mpg - YouTube

I don't claim to be a great boarder or to have sick editing and videography skills. The full movie is coming soon. 

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

After the first 5 seconds I skipped ahead to see if the effects changed, when they didn't I simply turned it off.

Snowboarding may be ok, but the film is unwatchable imho.

Effects are cool used sparingly, annoying and gauche otherwise.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> After the first 5 seconds I skipped ahead to see if the effects changed, when they didn't I simply turned it off.
> 
> Snowboarding may be ok, but the film is unwatchable imho.
> 
> Effects are cool used sparingly, annoying and gauche otherwise.


Agreed, would love to watch it, but less effects.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

The 8mm effect is alright for the teaser, but anything longer and it's overkill & hard on the eyes. I'd be interested to see the finished video


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fair comments. Yes the effect is only for the teaser as I agree it would be a bit much. I've actually ditched the effect for the main movie in aid of something more high tech. I'll post up something when I get a chance.


----------

